# Girls are checking you out and you don't know it



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Clearly.

Based on my own experience, I can recall a single time where a random girl looked/smiled at me. So naturally, I assumed I was just too short, or ugly to be attractive.

Yesterday, I went to the big city with my GF, and at the end of the day, she told me she saw two girls checking me out. One of them quite fit and very attractive. I was shocked, not that I couldn't believe it, but because I never notice stuff like that.

I mean, it probably happened dozens of times without me knowing it.
You could be in the same situation.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

You're right, but it helps to have a girl with you - it increases your value in other female's eyes. My ex used to notice things like this all the time when we were together. If you walk into a bar with a girl, for example, other girls will notice you that much more than if you walked in by yourself or with some guy friends.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I specifically look to see if girls are looking at me. They aren't. It can't just be that I don't notice them. All I get is incidental glances when I'm passing by, but nothing that can be interpreted as checking me out.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

my older brother tells me girls are looking at me all the time when I go out anywhere with him. I think he's just being a dick though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

TPower said:


> Clearly.
> 
> Based on my own experience, I can recall a single time where a random girl looked/smiled at me. So naturally, I assumed I was just too short, or ugly to be attractive.
> 
> ...





rymo said:


> You're right, but it helps to have a girl with you - it increases your value in other female's eyes. My ex used to notice things like this all the time when we were together. If you walk into a bar with a girl, for example, other girls will notice you that much more than if you walked in by yourself or with some guy friends.


or a BABY!

My cousin took her son and mom, and my mom (her aunt) and me to shop when we were visiting. It was a woman's store so I was like "I gotta get outta here or people think I'm buyin a brassiere or something." I took my baby cousin out in his stroller for a guys' sit out. Girls were checking me out! I was like "this ain't mah kid!" :lol.


----------



## ChangeInProgress (Apr 23, 2012)

There has been times where i was tellin a story about what some random girl said or did. She has said on a few occasions that they were hitting on me. Or they were interested. I never notice. Or when i think she might be interested I dismiss it cuz i can't see why a girl would be interested in me.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

rymo said:


> You're right, but it helps to have a girl with you - it increases your value in other female's eyes. My ex used to notice things like this all the time when we were together. If you walk into a bar with a girl, for example, other girls will notice you that much more than if you walked in by yourself or with some guy friends.


This is probably quite accurate. I'm pretty confident I've gone years without a girl checking me out, but I imagine that if I had a busty blonde by my side that might change significantly.


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

I doubt it happens to me. I need proof to believe. Faith doesn't work. :b


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Girls surely arent checking me out. I am not what someone is looking for in terms of physical attractiveness.


----------



## Random Dude (Feb 27, 2012)

That's cool. I would like some evidence to back up your theory, but I am not very good at noticing these things myself . Now that I think of it, I don't remember ever seeing a girl checking out a guy , even though I see guys doing this all the time. Have to start paying more attention...


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> or a BABY! :lol


Or a cute albino DOG in a doggy coat!
Tried and tested methods, people. :b


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

rymo said:


> You're right, but it helps to have a girl with you - it increases your value in other female's eyes. My ex used to notice things like this all the time when we were together. If you walk into a bar with a girl, for example, other girls will notice you that much more than if you walked in by yourself or with some guy friends.


Agreed, they only look for those who are taken.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Dr House said:


> Agreed, they only look for those who are taken.


Not necessarily what I meant, although that may be true for some girls. It's just that if you appear to be able to get a girl or have friends that are girls, other girls will see you as a higher value male and be more attracted to you. Let's say you walked into a bar by yourself, but immediately started talking to a couple chicks. Some other girl at the other end of the bar who saw you walk in but didn't give you much thought might suddenly become much more interested.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

rymo said:


> You're right, but it helps to have a girl with you - it increases your value in other female's eyes. My ex used to notice things like this all the time when we were together. If you walk into a bar with a girl, for example, other girls will notice you that much more than if you walked in by yourself or with some guy friends.


Yep. A wedding ring also works for the same reason.


----------



## eissejtsuj (Sep 5, 2011)

When I check a man out I never make it obvious (unless I've been drinking a bit and my eyes decide they refuse to focus elsewhere lol). Most women are much more discreet about it IMO.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

It's true. I check men out all the time but I am very discreet. I'm sure they have no clue.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

pita said:


> It's true. I check men out all the time but I am very discreet. I'm sure they have no clue.


True. Plus, I don't think people actually acknowledge that women check men out; we do, but we tend to be a lot more discreet about it.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

Stop objectifying me!!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I wish I knew a pretty girl that checked me out.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

To quote one of the greatest American philosophers, Shawn "Jay-Z" Carter: "We don't believe you; you need more people."


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I hope girls aren't checking me out haaa


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Lolno. Definitely not. Not in my case anyway. I'm 100% positive that I've never had anyone check me out during the rare periods of time that I actually leave my house. And I don't blame them. I'm not a pretty sight on most days. :no

---



millenniumman75 said:


> or a BABY!
> 
> My cousin took her son and mom, and my mom (her aunt) and me to shop when we were visiting. It was a woman's store so I was like "I gotta get outta here or people think I'm buyin a brassiere or something." I took my baby cousin out in his stroller for a guys' sit out. Girls were checking me out! I was like "this ain't mah kid!" :lol.


I found the mental image given here really funny for some reason. :clap

---



NatureFellow said:


> Or a cute albino DOG in a doggy coat!
> Tried and tested methods, people. :b


No dice.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Toppington said:


> I found the mental image given here really funny for some reason. :clap


He is still my cousin and he's cool (he'll be NINE in a few weeks). :fall


----------



## Garretoo (Jan 19, 2011)

It would make me whole week If I knew a girl was checking me out. I'm sure it has happened, but I have a hard time noticing these things because I keep to myself and am too shy to stair down a girl to see if she is paying attention to me. Is that even a socially acceptable thing to do? I know I wouldn't mind it lol.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I get told that girls were checking me out but I never notice, unless they make eye contact and give me "that look".


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

happens all the time. are they checking you out or just watching you the same way you watch any one else.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I was always so anxious, I wasn't paying attention. Girls notice - it's subtle, but they do.

Some of these guys are in for a shock when anxiety is under control someday.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

She got a few winks herself, but then proceeded to kiss me to show them fellas she was mine.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Well obviously if you are good looking then girls will check you out. As for the rest of us...


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

WintersTale said:


> I wish I knew a pretty girl that checked me out.


I had one check me out today in the supermarket; she looked into my eyes and said "That'll be £6.20 please".


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

ThrashtilDeath said:


> Yep. A wedding ring also works for the same reason.


I NEVER got checked out while wearing my wedding ring. Now that it is off, a lot more women have been flirting with me and smiling in my direction. I wonder why I'm the opposite?

Perhaps, I just didn't notice while wearing the ring because I was happily married?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Soilwork said:


> Well obviously if you are good looking then girls will check you out. As for the rest of us...


Right. It has nothing to do with whether you're with another girl or not. If you're attractive, you'll be "checked out" (and I assume we're distinguishing "checking out" from just "looking at").


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Music Man said:


> I had one check me out today in the supermarket; she looked into my eyes and said *"That'll be £6.20 please"*.


How did she say it. "That'll be......six pound twenty, please :wink :wink"?


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

No. Trust me, they aren't.


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> How did she say it. "That'll be......six pound twenty, please :wink :wink"?


*while rubbing her body on the till*

Nope


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Not at me.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Nope, doesnt happen.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

ChangeInProgress said:


> There has been times where i was tellin a story about what some random girl said or did. She has said on a few occasions that they were hitting on me. Or they were interested. I never notice. Or when i think she might be interested I dismiss it cuz i can't see why a girl would be interested in me.


Is there some clue I'm missing? What should I be looking for?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Well, I was told that the girl behind the till in a high street chemist while my mum was buying something, that she noticed the girl looked at me a few times, as if she was thinking ' wow he looks nice.' I was told this after leaving the shop ,the fact I hadent noticed the girl ' checking me out', but of course I disbelieved it.
My mum wouldnt lie, she saw what she saw, and that is how she interpreted it.

I think the girl only works in there at the weekend, I was in the same shop yesterday, and she was there, and thinking what id been told, I could hardly even look at her, and i fell totally ill at ease until we exited the shop wondering if she was checking me out again.....pssffff!!!! I bet she wasn't......


----------



## Com1 (May 27, 2012)

Never happens. I'm too ugly and weird, no one wants anything to do with my ugly ***.


----------



## ChangeInProgress (Apr 23, 2012)

arnie:1059981574 said:


> Is there some clue I'm missing? What should I be looking for?


I really don't kno. My gf was the one that said they were hitting on me. Even when she said it i didn't believe it.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

rymo said:


> You're right, but it helps to have a girl with you - it increases your value in other female's eyes. My ex used to notice things like this all the time when we were together. If you walk into a bar with a girl, for example, other girls will notice you that much more than if you walked in by yourself or with some guy friends.


So true. I had this semi-friend who was a really pretty girl, and when I walked with her I would get looks... I think?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Dude I check out guys all the time..I give a quick glance then look away then look again. I do get really nervous if they catch me looking at them. I wish I was just brave enough just to smile and look at them more then just looking away really quickly. I don't think I really notice when guys doo....I can be delusional about it though..

I would feel awkward to check out a guy that is with a girl...of course you always assume they are dating but they could be siblings or cousins or something meh. I still don't really stare though.

Now when I notice a guy is looking at me I get like this nervous flip flop stomach feeling lol. Then if they are attractive and seem to be around my age I will look.

And they think women don't check out guys pshh bull****.


----------



## McdonaldMiller (Apr 16, 2012)

Twelve Keyz said:


> my older brother tells me girls are looking at me all the time when I go out anywhere with him. I think he's just being a dick though.


lol sounds like he may be tryin to cheer u up


----------



## Hanfresco (Dec 3, 2011)

One thing you can do is walk around with sunglasses, the kind where people can't see your eyes. It's much easier to spot people checking you out if they don't think you're looking.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm horrible at noticing when women are interested in me. Either that or they just aren't, lol.


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm still interested in knowing how to tell if a girl is checking you out, just glancing around or just being friendly?


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh, I know it.


----------



## Maninthebox84 (May 3, 2012)

What about when you walk by and they stare but their expression does not change? I am too shy to look back.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

ChangeInProgress said:


> I really don't kno. My gf was the one that said they were hitting on me. Even when she said it i didn't believe it.


I also have no clue when girls are checking me out, like I lack that 6th sence. But other women have that sense very developed, I used to heard that from my ex gf's, other than that, I'm blind. :blank

Btw, if a girl tries to make eye contact, that counts as checking you out ? I mean is she initiates eye contact ?


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

I dont think i get checked, my cousin says I do but i just think he s being a dick.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that I would know if a girl liked me.


----------



## Boss (Jun 4, 2012)

Problem is that I notice it WAY after it happens, and by then its too late


----------



## johnnytopside (Jun 4, 2012)

I know I'm not because I rarely leave my home.

Also, you already have a girlfriend. So not only has someone already expressed interest in you, but it's far more likely for girls to be interested. It's biological inclination for women to be more attracted to social status. To be taken shows that you obviously have some good quality. You are valued by others in society, this is incredibly important to women even if they're not aware of it. Also, people naturally want what they can't have.

If you're alone everywhere you go women won't give you a second glance. We're not actually drawing a lot of positive attention which we're just missing out on. Most of us are right to think we might as well not exist.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I do know it now, and have noticed they're often in a relationship when they're doing it.


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

I doubt it.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I had a girl flirting with me in line at work this weekend. Unfortunately, she was like 15. Grrr.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Even if it's true, what's the point if I don't know it?


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

srschirm said:


> I had a girl flirting with me in line at work this weekend. Unfortunately, she was like 15. Grrr.


Did you ask her age? At least you got something. but i wouldnt go for that either


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

When I walk by a hot girl, I look back to see if she looks back. If she does, I usually wave.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I get chicks checking me out all the time. They practically drool over me. They're all under the age of 5.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

theCARS1979 said:


> Did you ask her age? At least you got something. but i wouldnt go for that either


LOL no, she was with her mom and sister. But she was being very complimentary. Sigh.


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

girls are too good at hiding their attraction. I tend to stare and gawk at any hot girl in my vicinity, making myself horrendously obvious. like this--> @[email protected]


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Wuf wuf.they're looking at me wuf j/k I get uncomfortable thinking that girls are thinking I'm unattractive


----------



## Bee6 (Dec 3, 2011)

I never notice everything, but apparently I am getting checked out a lot, because one of my girl friends will constantly say something like, "that guy keeps looking at you" or something to that affect. I never notice, even though I AM on the lookout for things like that


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

^ I am not surprised. You are cute. 

But, yeah, I've noticed this happening a lot recently. _Now_ I'm noticing it!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh please! I know when girls are checking me out. They like to give a lot of quick glances, and when you look at them they will move their eyes away really fast or they will smile first and then look away, and then glance back up at you again.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I've noticed some incredibly strange looks at me from some girls. It's probably my face, it's kinda goofy looking.


----------



## ppl are boring (Jun 2, 2012)

I get looks and sometimes smiles from girls all the time and it makes me feel good for a while but then i just end up feeling depressed cuz i know i'll never be able to go up and talk to them.


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

I doubt anyone ever checks me out, since I never see anyone doing it. If I do look at guy, it's usually quick and from a distance so they don't notice. I don't think they'd want me looking at them


----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

If a girl smiles me I or looks at me, I think I've done something, my flies are undone, or I have food down my shirt.

Also when you are with your girlfriend it might just mean they are insecure and jealous about other women so they are seeing it more and maybe thinking to much of things.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I seriously doubt it- I am always sneaking looks towards them.... if anyone is checking me.... they are being SUPER subtle!


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Was on the elevator and this hot chick just turns and faces me(instead of facing the elevator door...i wish i cuda tried to talk to her a lil, but i'm thinking why wud a girl this hot wanna talk to me..but i did tell her to have a nice day right b4 she got off!


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

It's flattering to have women check you out but I personally know it means nothing if I don't think I'm good enough and if I don't go after what I want.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

I can walk past flocks of girls at a time and not a single **** will be given. I should bottle my scent and sell it to desperate housewives.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

the collector said:


> Was on the elevator and this hot chick just turns and faces me(instead of facing the elevator door...i wish i cuda tried to talk to her a lil, but i'm thinking why wud a girl this hot wanna talk to me..but i did tell her to have a nice day right b4 she got off!


you werent anxious in the elevator? u would of probably passed out lol

you remind me of a similar situation i had. a couple months ago i was at the gym and usually people just mind there own business, but that one day this female decided to get the bicycle machine next to mine [ppl usually skip a couple bicycles from each other] and i could see from my peripheral vision that she would keep looking towards me [straight at me!], she continued to do this for 30 minutes!! [till i got off the bike] it was one of the most uncomfortable days i had in a while. i so wanted to talk to her but was way to nervous.

she did this for 3 days straight... i still cant believe i didnt say anything to her during that time... i am 100% sure she wanted me to initiate a conversation...sigh. by the third day i kind of got some courage to actually talk to her but, i think it would of been weird to just start talking to her out of the blew since i didnt the first 2 days :um


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Happened again a few days ago (with my gf) at the mall. The girl was SMOKING HOT. 

My ego is flattered.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Seems like it usually happens when you already have a girlfriend, lol.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I check out guys all the time. They never notice though which is a good thing because I wouldn't be able to hold a conversation with them... that is, if they ever decided to approach me.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm too ugly for girls to be checking me out. :|


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

they look at me, hoping i would move out of the way so they can see what is behind me.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I really wish I could read the minds of women. All the signals are very subtle. I would like to think I get checked out at least a few times a week. Especially since I'm very much in the public eye in one of my jobs.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

I would like to know it when it happens too. I tend to look around quite a bit and I never see it, ever.. Well, not in a long time.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

Khantko said:


> girls are too good at hiding their attraction. I tend to stare and gawk at any hot girl in my vicinity, making myself horrendously obvious. like this--> @[email protected]


i've done that.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

I could have sworn a girl was checking me out the other day. 
Probably cuz I was walking home from a job interview wearing dress shirt/pants and tie.
I was checking her out, she was checking me out. Yeah, that was it.
First and only time, and I did nothing. Oh well, still a good day.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Girls are much better at not getting caught haha  Mostly due to the fact men are idiots and have as much subtlety as an elephant dancing in a parade. Girls on the other hand can check out much more without some people even noticing.

Pay more attention to your surroundings when you are out  you will notice it, even if it isnt looking at you.


----------



## GroupHug (Jan 27, 2012)

Durzo said:


> Girls are much better at not getting caught haha  Mostly due to the fact men are idiots and have as much subtlety as an elephant dancing in a parade. Girls on the other hand can check out much more without some people even noticing.
> 
> Pay more attention to your surroundings when you are out  you will notice it, even if it isnt looking at you.


A few weeks ago I was in line at the grocery store and I turned my head to the side for some reason (I can be a nervous and fidgety fellow in public) to see that in the next line over a girl was *completely *facing towards me and staring at me with wide unblinking eyes like I was some kind of humanoid alien species she'd never seen before. I felt totally weirded out.

I think women are often as unsubtle and creepy as guys can be!


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Maybe she just wanted a staring contest.... I bet you lost


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

TPower said:


> Clearly.
> 
> Based on my own experience, I can recall a single time where a random girl looked/smiled at me. So naturally, I assumed I was just too short, or ugly to be attractive.
> 
> ...


 In my experience, they are usually pretty subtle about it. Women tend to get hit on a lot more than men so it makes sense that they would be careful about being too overt. They probably have to be mindful of how they appear at all times (so as not to give any guys the wrong idea).


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

One time a female coworker of mine noticed some women that came into where we worked. She told me they were checking me out. I wasn't sure if she was just kidding or being serious. Either way I think I blushed.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Free Tpower!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

arnie said:


> Free Tpower!


Lol :no

I was just thinking earlier today how I was glad he's gone. :lol


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I probably completely miss all attempts.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

This thread delivered hope.


----------

